# Dogs and Babies, a must see video!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mWI0GXToxyM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mWI0GXToxyM#at=38

hopefully one of those links will work. youtube isn't being my friend today!

they are both the same video so whichever link works for you!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Interesting, I have to confess that I didn't see the signs either.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Excellent video. Thanks for sharing. I also cringe when people post videos or talk about their dog being "very protective" of a new baby ..when in fact the dogs are actually resource guarding the new baby , from the baby's own parents.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I actually just sent this video to my mom, thank you for sharing it. She regularly babysits my brother's baby, and she has a pretty unbalanced Cocker Spaniel who loses his mind when the baby is around. She's still an infant, and I've always worried about how he'll react when she's a toddler and loud and mobile. My mom thinks he's annoying, but can't read any other signs... hopefully this will help her.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Interesting.

Poor Parker, small children make me nervous too! lol

She makes a excellent point that children and dogs need to be supervised.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Great video. Thanks for sharing. It was clear he was very uncomfortable with the situation. It's so important to be able to tell when your dog is stressed and to teach him/her to remove themselves especially when in the presence of kids.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this, I'm cross posting it!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I had no idea what whale eye was until I watched the video.


----------

